# MHL



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

DONT BUY ANY old MHL ADAPTER!!!! The only one that will work with he s3 is the samsung proprietary adapter and allshare cast dongle...


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Or, this:


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Or, this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Link for those too lazy to go to YouTube to get it. The $10 converter makes old MHL adapters to work with with the Galaxy S III.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i got it lets see how it works....


----------



## storm81456 (Aug 20, 2011)

I find the adapter for the adapter works poorly at best. Not a consistent HDMI signal at all. Constant sputtering and loss of video/audio.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

storm81456 said:


> I find the adapter for the adapter works poorly at best. Not a consistent HDMI signal at all. Constant sputtering and loss of video/audio.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Great....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

storm81456 said:


> I find the adapter for the adapter works poorly at best. Not a consistent HDMI signal at all. Constant sputtering and loss of video/audio.


What MHL adapter do you have? The official Samsung one or a different one?


----------



## storm81456 (Aug 20, 2011)

An official samsung adapter and adapter for the adapter. Could be just a bad one of either of the two items. I don't have another phone that works with an MHL adapter to test and see if that or the 5 to 11 pin is the problem.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine still doesn't work

The Galaxy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where can I get a cheap adapter that will work with the s3. (I have the usb adapter from Samsung)

The Galaxy


----------



## Alfyne (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone know which ROMs are MHL friendly? Currently using Eclipse, and love it. But no MHL support. :-(


----------

